# Historical Swastikas Not Related to the Nazis



## SeaBreeze (Aug 1, 2015)

Here are ten historical swastikas not related to the Nazis, more info, pics/videos here.  http://listverse.com/2015/08/01/10-historical-swastikas-unrelated-to-the-nazis/


----------

